# EMTLIFE's "Black Holes"



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2012)

If you approach an astronomic black hole, there is an "event horizon" past which it draws you inexorably into a whirling maelstrom and eventually into inchoate nothingness.

Doesn't it seem to you we have some "Black Holes" as well?

 What are your idea? (I'll start: "What will fix EMS?", or "THIS will fix EMS!").
(Can we keep it light, despite "Sheldon the Sith" below?)


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

What is the best stethoscope?
:wacko:


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 5, 2012)

Where do I buy pants, what is the best knife, should we carry guns, and my all time favorite: I want more pay but don't need no education.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is EMS a profession?  How to we make it a profession?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 5, 2012)

personal jump kit


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2012)

Light bars


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just spent tons of money and time now I find out theres no jobs or that pay is low.  Why didn't somebody tell me?:rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2012)

How do I get an EMT job in SoCal.

Anything involving volunteers.

EMT-Basics performing advanced skills.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> How do I get an EMT job in SoCal.
> 
> Anything involving volunteers.
> 
> EMT-Basics performing advanced skills.



I was taught intubation by a friend. Its not in my scope. I can still do it though right?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

What do I do for my first day with a new service or a new job?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2012)

"I failed the NREMT three times and I'm testing again in two hours. How can I pass?"


----------



## Meursault (Jan 5, 2012)

"Here's this interpersonal issue I have with my coworker or supervisor, told only as my version without context. Wat do?"


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2012)

"So I have this rash"


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> "So I have this rash"



That's more for FREEANONYMOUSCLINCLIFE material...


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> That's more for FREEANONYMOUSCLINCLIFE material...



Oh...link?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2012)

We should all stop and look back at our earliest posts and threads in EMTLIFE now for a moment of humility...h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2012)

"Your morally bankrupt if you fail to stop and render aid at every minor fenderbender/your an idiot if you ever touch another person not in your immediate family without the magic shield of immunity of the ambulance".


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 5, 2012)

"I'm just a basic, but the medic I'm working with was wrong, this was clearly a patient that needed (c-spine, O2, other treatment beaten into your head during basic class) "

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

Basics save medics.  :rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2012)

NO not that again...

Anything that results in the words "use the search tool" to be uttered.

You know, these aren't BAD, they just tend to have a predictable outcome. Sort of the ultimate "5=4"


----------



## tylerp1 (Jan 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "I'm just a basic, but the medic I'm working with was wrong, this was clearly a patient that needed (c-spine, O2, other treatment beaten into your head during basic class) "
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk



I always laugh when I see the Dunning-Kruger effect in action..lol


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love to become a paramedic. What are some of the best fire departments out there? :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2012)

Carrying handguns while on duty.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> Carrying handguns while on duty.



Yeah it always blows my mind when people say we shouldn't.  :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 6, 2012)

"How do I take a blood pressure?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else already said it but the always famous and popular "Fire vs EMS". Fire and EMS combined or not.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2012)

" Have a patient complaining of nonspecific symptoms with HR:X BP: Y. Resp Z and Spo2 100% what do you think is wrong?"


Answer: You don't know how to present a patient.


----------



## R99 (Jan 6, 2012)

"i am 19 have just just left high school / other situation meaning I have zero life experience, I know what phosphofructokinase does because,of my fancy university teachings but can't talk to patients because I have little real world nouse or am immature, I can be a paramedic right?"


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Rettsani (Jan 6, 2012)

mycrofft said:


>



This is an Ugly Man....

I look better on the website EMS United and Firefighter Nation.
But not because I want to see men...


----------

